# sans regrets



## nausicae51

Bonjour, 
Quelqu´un est-il en mesure de me traduire "sans regrets" en espagnol, sans que pour autant cette phrase contienne une conno*c*tation négative?
Merci mille fois


----------



## Thel

Bonjour,
Vous êtes dans le forum Espagnol-Anglais, mais je essaierai de vous aider: "sin remordimientos". Mais le context peut nous aider...
Salut!


----------



## Vergari

Hola:

Oh Thel! Somos los dos catalanes, pero yo diría "sin rencor" o "sin rencores". Y no suele ser negativo, a no ser que sea irónico claro, al contrario suele ser de alguien que desea continuar siendo amable y olvidar lo malo, pero la intención no siempre se conserva claro.

Saludos


----------



## Thel

¡Muy buen comentario, Vergari!  De todas formas (aunque no soy ninguna experta en francés) yo diría que depende del contexto, creo que _sans regrets_ puede refererirse tanto a no sentir _rencor hacia alguien_ o _remordimientos por algo_, es decir, que algo no le sepa mal (ej, "Me quedé sin vacaciones, pero no me supo mal" -sans regrets?). ¿Que te parece?
Salut!


----------



## Vergari

Hola Thel:

Oui, tu as raison, regarde ici (entrée B.1.a).

Salut


----------



## nausicae51

Hola Vergari, 
J'avoue qu´en voulant faire "court" je n´ai pas éte assez claire, ne donnant pas le contexte.Néanmoins, vous êtes celui qui le mieux a capté ma pensée.
Il ya y a dans ma question le désir de connaitre le mot en espagnol qui transmettrait le mieux le souhait de ne rien regretter d´une situation passée malgré les difficultés qu´elle m´ait suposée , et ceci sans ironie.
Merci

*** Nota de moderación




> *22.*  Les membres doivent faire de leur mieux pour écrire correctement dans une langue non codée, en utilisant les accents et majuscules conformément à la grammaire. *Pour vous aider à respecter l' accentuation propre à chaque langue veuillez consulter ce post*.


----------



## ivan.aquino

Hola, 
Estoy de acuerdo con Thel y Vergari puede ser "sin rencores" ó "sin remordimientos" dependiendo del contexto (rencores hacia alguien o remordimientos de algo). Igualmente, si se usa con sarcasmo, le dá el significado contrario.


----------



## Thel

Merci à touts pour une discussion très interessant! Y Vergari, tu link va directo a mi lista de recursos. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Otra opción: sin arrepentimiento.

Para mí, "les regrets" no son "rencor" *contra* una situación o una persona, porque son las más veces la consecuencia de una decisión personal, sin nadie en medio. 
Uno ha tenido que elegir, y tomada la decisión, piensa que cualquier cosa que pase, no lo lamentará ni volverá atrás. 

Se parecen más a "remordimientos", pero es este último caso, uno reconoce que su decisión no fue la buena y trata por su conducta de minimizar sus efectos, sea pidiendo perdón, sea intentando compensar de una forma u otra. 

En la expresión "sans regrets" veo una ausencia total de este deseo de volver atrás, de rectificar, de cambiar de pensamiento. Una forma de decir: si tuviera que elegir de nuevo, elegiría lo mismo.


----------



## chlapec

_"...le mot en espagnol qui transmettrait le mieux le souhait de ne rien regretter d´une situation passée malgré les difficultés qu´elle m´ait suposé, et ceci sans ironie."
_*Aporto otras posibilidades, válidas según los contextos (lo mejor sería dar LA FRASE):*
_*"sin pesar", "sin lamentaciones", sin reproches"*
_


----------



## Vergari

Mmmmmmh, sí es muy interesante:

Paquit& explica muy bien el uso de "sans regrets" personal. Tiene razón, mejor: "sin arrepentirse", por ejemplo:

"No me arrepiento de haber actuado así con mi familia"

A ver qué más se nos va ocurriendo.

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

Estoy pensando en el "rien de rien" de Edith Piaf. Dice _"...je ne *regrette* rien, ni le bien qu'on m'a fait, ni le mal, tout ça m'est bien égal..."._ En este caso, por ejemplo, no vale "arrepentirse", puesto que no se podría arrepentir de cosas que ella no hizo. Yo aquí diría, por ejemplo: "...no me lamento de nada"


----------



## Vergari

Pues no sé qué decirte chlapec:

A mí me cuadra. Es verdad que rompe con la estética de la canción, però creo que Piaf dice que no se arrepiente de su vida en general. Por otra parte mira la definición de lamentar aquí y verás como se incluye como sinónimo "arrepentirse". También puedes mirar esta traducción al castellano de la misma canción aquí. También se podría decir "no me sabe mal", pero en el contexto de esta canción lo veo un poco forzado.

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

Sí. Sé que la canción se traduce normalmente con "no me arrepiento". El truco es que desligan la frase "ni el bien..." de la anterior "no me arrepiento". En el original francés, sin embargo, van unidas. Por eso creo que cuando E.P. cantaba no pensaba en el sentimiento de arrepentimiento, sino en el de "no quejarse de su suerte en el pasado".
En fin, mi traducción de la canción sería otra, pero para gustos...


----------



## Paquita

Nos alejamos un pelín del tema inicial con la canción de Edith Piaf, aunque, bien mirado, no tanto.

Permitidme sin embargo proponer otra traducción y otra interpretación de "je ne regrette rien" que transformaría con gusto en "je *** sans regrets" (acercándonos de nuevo a lo que vamos buscando). 

En la continuación dice "Je repars à zéro" es decir "vuelvo a empezar desde cero", como si fuera el comienzo, como si nada hubiera pasado antes... 

Y esto me suena a: cambio de vida "sans regrets".

Y en este caso me decantaría más por "no echo de menos nada de lo que me ha pasado". Lo pasado, pasado, no miremos atrás, no lamentemos nada ni tengamos nostalgia de nada...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La fórmula que me suena más adaptada la mayoría de las veces es sencillamente: sin remordimientos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Vergari

Vale Gévy:

Pero, ¿sería posible en este caso?:

"La mató sin remordimientos" ("sin miramientos, con total crueldad"), es una expresión.

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Vergarí:

No, he dicho la mayoría de las veces, no he dicho siempre, jajaja...

Creo que la mataría más bien sin reparos. Los remordimientos vienen luego, si vienen...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## nausicae51

Bonjour tout le monde!
Bien sympathique tout ça.....avec des chansons en prime.....
Il me semble que que je vais conserver a l´esprit 
"sin arrepentimientos".....j´aime bien!!!!
Merci a vous tous de m´avoir aidé


----------

